# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Lichaamsbeweging - Artikel

## Agnes574

> *Lichaamsbeweging*
> 
> Voor een goede gezondheid moeten volwassenen minstens 30 minuten per dag lichaamsbeweging nemen. Dit mag verspreid worden over de dag, met minimaal 10 minuten bewegen na elkaar. Voor kinderen en jongeren luidt de aanbeveling om minstens 60 minuten of een uur per dag te bewegen.
> 
> Voordelen lichaamsbeweging:
> • Lichaamsbeweging vermindert je kans op hart- en vaatziekten, te hoge bloeddruk, osteoporose, overgewicht, dikke darmkanker en diabetes type 2.
> • Sport en lichaamsbeweging verbeteren je lichaamssamenstelling: je krijgt immers minder lichaamsvet, meer spiermassa en verstevigt je botten.
> • Lichaamsbeweging werkt positief bij stress en werkt ontspannend.
> • Lichaamsbeweging vermindert de kans op depressie.
> ...


*Bron*
- gezondheid.be
(Voor meer beweegtips of voor een conditietest kan je terecht op www.beweegmobiel.be.)

----------

